# Thinkdigit Games Screenshots Thread(Bandwidth Warning)



## Harvik780 (Jan 5, 2008)

Whatever game it be say mario or crysis post your screenshots here
Leeme start with some ExtremeHD

*Not more than 10 pics per post.*

*Settings - High
Resolution - ExtremeHD
*


*imgbolt.com/files/103291/crysis4_thumb.jpg

*imgbolt.com/files/103291/crysis1_thumb.jpg

*imgbolt.com/files/103291/crysis2_thumb.jpg

*imgbolt.com/files/103291/crysis3_thumb.jpg


*Settings - Ultra
Resolution - ExtremeHD*

*imgbolt.com/files/103291/UT3-1_thumb.jpg

*Settings - Ultra
Resolution - ExtremeHD*

*imgbolt.com/files/103291/DiRT1_thumb.jpg

*imgbolt.com/files/103291/DiRT2_thumb.jpg

*imgbolt.com/files/103291/DiRT3_thumb.jpg

*imgbolt.com/files/103291/DiRT4_thumb.jpg


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

i donot think that this thread is of any use.
it consume a lot of bandwith...

wait for comment of other users.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2008)

And whats the logic behind posting one massive image with 3 little thumbnails


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 5, 2008)

nice screenshots
post only thumbnails images.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 5, 2008)

post thumbnail instead dude....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 5, 2008)

post in thumnails only...........


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 5, 2008)

I apologize for my idiotic thread.
Thank you.
Well i have seen on this forum that some members behave erratically with both other members and mods trying to prove themselves.
For a user if he likes one screenshot he might click to view all the thumbnails.
And yes this section will consume bandwith just like the comics sections


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> I apologize for my idiotic thread.
> Thank you.
> Well i have seen on this forum that some members behave erratically with both other members and mods trying to prove themselves.
> For a user if he likes one screenshot he might click to view all the thumbnails.
> And yes this section will consume bandwith just like the comics sections


yeah but those screenies are too large 
At least post scaled down(800x600 or below) version and a link for larger version.
or
Better to post thumbnails as I just sucked up my bandwidth for NU connection


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea post thumbnails harvik cos then we will decide which screenies to see,now it seems forced.lol.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 5, 2008)

Gr8 screens Harvy...
can u plz post more UT3 screens?

And the Dirt screens dun seems to look like what it shud be...ny idea? Can u post some other tracks? Of mountain climbs.
nd do post thumbnails.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 6, 2008)

Changed to thumbnails.I'll post some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 6, 2008)

.. some from Crysis , running at standard _1280*1024 , very high , with custom tweaks_ .. btw , 2nd screenie is from a w.i.p. map ..

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10600_lx3jq/Crysis%202008-01-04%2011-01-12-45.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10601_fkynm/Crysis%202008-01-05%2013-36-38-65.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10606_pkdp3/Crysis%202008-01-04%2011-16-30-92.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10607_m9enb/Crysis%202008-01-04%2011-18-32-10.jpg

And some from UT3 , running at _1280*1024 , maxed with 8x CSAA_ 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10602_qkzc1/UT3%202007-11-27%2015-02-56-87.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10603_taave/UT3%202007-12-28%2021-15-22-07.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10604_di8xu/UT3%202007-12-29%2012-14-02-82.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10605_mcndo/UT3%202007-11-21%2009-21-53-85.jpg

PS : Most thumbnails are ~25 KB so i don't think it'll cause any problem with slower connections either .. click on thumbnails for original image


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 6, 2008)

Really nice screens deathvirus.
Do u play UT3 online.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 6, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Really nice screens deathvirus.
> Do u play UT3 online.



Original version not yet arrived here  ... so i guess u get my point .. but it should work over hamachi or direct ip , coz i've played it already ...


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2008)

Guys come up with some captions and something that speaks about gameplay and not just about graphics.

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R*
At medium settings:
Look at the anomalies (center, near the large cylinder and to left):
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/ss_jit159_01-05-08_14-32-56_l01_esc.jpg

Creepy, atmospheric:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/ss_jit159_01-05-08_23-51-36_l03_agr.jpg

Transport medium:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/ss_jit159_01-05-08_15-42-36_l01_esc.jpg

Sing a long lullaby for me:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/ss_jit159_01-05-08_15-55-14_l01_esc.jpg

Bonfire night, enjoy, for tomorrow the zone may take u:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/ss_jit159_01-05-08_15-55-23_l01_esc.jpg

Elysian Fields:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/ss_jit159_01-05-08_17-15-13_l01_esc.jpg

The game over, Watch out your step next time u are not born to prey by these anomalies:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/ss_jit159_01-05-08_18-18-44_l02_gar.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/ss_jit159_01-05-08_18-18-54_l02_gar.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/ss_jit159_01-05-08_18-18-55_l02_gar.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/ss_jit159_01-05-08_18-18-56_l02_gar.jpg

The night when dead walked:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/ss_jit159_01-05-08_23-51-57_l03_agr.jpg

Wolf creek:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/ss_jit159_01-06-08_00-16-01_l03_agr.jpg


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 6, 2008)

I remember playing stalker.I didn't complete it because it was a time i didn't have the right hardware.I was really spooked by its first devilish creature.Gave me pain in the a$$ killin in.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh ffs stop crying, he has warned about high bandwidth in the thread title already.

Nice caps all, 

@Harvik what is the devilish monitor you use? Come to think of it, I don't think there will be many who could post such high res screens here 

@deathvirus, cool since you've already tested on Hamachi and direct IP, how about a session mate? Let's start afew, maybe it will become a pub with more players joining in, who knows 

@T159, Ah, that beautiful piece of nostalgia, enjoyed every moment of STALKER and also got all the 7 endings


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 6, 2008)

@Hitboxx I use a 19" AOC monitor which supports a XHD resolution i.e. 1680*1050.Crysis does not take a hit even at this resolution.I have an average FPS of 34 with the Benchmark GPU on island map.
Dirt is really smooth and ureal tournament runs like butter.
Now i am going to install stalker and its patches and post some screens with Vegetation Anti-Alias On.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmm, I got a 19" Syncmaster too which goes upto 2048x2048. Maybe I'm playing too safe with Crysis, wait, let me try pushing it further!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 6, 2008)

posting thumnbail make this thread a nice one.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 6, 2008)

*Call of Duty 4 Screens

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/cod4screens.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/cod4screens_(1).jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/cod4screens_(2).jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/shot0009.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/shot0011.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/shot0012.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/shot0014.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/shot0015.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/shot0016.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/shot0020.jpg

*


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 6, 2008)

Some from HL2 Episode 2 running on my "old"  7950GT , at 1280*1024 , 4x AA , maxed ...

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10611_vrv3h/hl2%202007-10-12%2022-54-10-40.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10612_k8dgb/hl2%202007-10-12%2022-58-20-64.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10613_webou/hl2%202007-10-14%2013-31-23-50.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10614_bjmbg/hl2%202007-10-14%2021-29-29-56.jpg


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 6, 2008)

@Third Eye you have a man flying in the air.I also came across two men flying in the second last last chapter.

BTW deathvirus HL2EP2 looks awesome.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 6, 2008)

Some more screens-

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10616_lpnih/DiRT%202008-01-06%2015-53-33-20.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10617_wmsjx/DiRT%202008-01-06%2015-59-33-06.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10618_6tfkb/DiRT%202008-01-06%2016-01-47-54.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10619_ktlxz/DiRT%202008-01-06%2016-01-57-31.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10620_nvs6i/UT3%202008-01-06%2016-43-13-09.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10621_hw1tl/UT3%202008-01-06%2016-43-15-01.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10622_q2jzx/UT3%202008-01-06%2016-43-28-87.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10623_vj0j4/UT3%202008-01-06%2016-43-33-54.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 6, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4297/Crysis%202008-01-06%2019-25-26-42.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4298/Crysis%202008-01-06%2019-25-41-92.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4299/Crysis%202008-01-06%2019-26-45-62.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4300/Crysis%202008-01-06%2019-26-47-00.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4301/Crysis%202008-01-06%2019-28-11-42.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 6, 2008)

nice screens dudes


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2008)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R- some screenies

*img9.imagevenue.com/loc646/th_51755_ss_jit159_01-05-08_14-38-11_0l01_escape0_122_646lo.jpg*img222.imagevenue.com/loc522/th_51760_ss_jit159_01-05-08_14-39-58_2l01_escape9_122_522lo.jpg*img216.imagevenue.com/loc246/th_51761_ss_jit159_01-06-08_00-53-24_4l03_agroprom4_122_246lo.jpg*img102.imagevenue.com/loc810/th_51803_ss_jit159_01-06-08_01-24-19_5l02_garbage2_122_810lo.jpg*img208.imagevenue.com/loc597/th_51807_ss_jit159_01-06-08_01-24-22_2l02_garbage8_122_597lo.jpg
*img212.imagevenue.com/loc348/th_52211_ss_jit159_01-06-08_01-28-14_4l02_garbage7_122_348lo.jpg*img220.imagevenue.com/loc234/th_52213_ss_jit159_01-06-08_01-28-58_1l02_garbage0_122_234lo.jpg*img187.imagevenue.com/loc110/th_52214_ss_jit159_01-06-08_01-31-58_5l02_garbage8_122_110lo.jpg*img217.imagevenue.com/loc29/th_52225_ss_jit159_01-06-08_01-40-27_7l02_garbage6_122_29lo.jpg*img223.imagevenue.com/loc485/th_52226_ss_jit159_01-06-08_01-42-42_1l02_garbage4_122_485lo.jpg

*img18.imagevenue.com/loc796/th_52691_ss_jit159_01-06-08_01-47-53_6l02_garbage2_122_796lo.jpg*img15.imagevenue.com/loc990/th_52698_ss_jit159_01-06-08_01-50-23_9l02_garbage5_122_990lo.jpg*img20.imagevenue.com/loc726/th_52704_ss_jit159_01-06-08_01-50-24_8l02_garbage5_122_726lo.jpg*img14.imagevenue.com/loc877/th_52714_ss_jit159_01-06-08_18-32-31_1l02_garbage9_122_877lo.jpg*img217.imagevenue.com/loc512/th_52719_ss_jit159_01-06-08_18-36-31_9l02_garbage2_122_512lo.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> I remember playing stalker.I didn't complete it because it was a time i didn't have the right hardware.I was really spooked by its first devilish creature.Gave me pain in the a$$ killin in.


complete it comrade, u wont regret 



Hitboxx said:


> @T159, Ah, that beautiful piece of nostalgia, enjoyed every moment of STALKER and also got all the 7 endings


Yeah am playing it for the second time. The free roam and ALife rocks, even made some friend stalkers and cracked some jokes 

First time i just rushed thru the game (even then it claimed to be worthwhile). This game is certainly not meant to be rushed.

This time am easy and playing it for 4 days and still at the Garbage level. And even earned more than 90k, done a lot of searching and found out some rare artifacts and modified weapons in hidden stash. 
There are many secrets yet to reveal, the secret of anomaly regenerating your armor to over 100% is yet to witness.

The first bloodsucker encounter was easy, the military personnel killed the mutant instead of me...lol. And yeah the realism factor has gripped me into this game.

NOTE: Play the game as it is meant to be, without cheats , cheats are a poor excuse to finish a game.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 7, 2008)

^^I installed stalker with the latest patch but it has problem of crashing with BSOD with the 169.xx nvidia drivers.

Some more screens

I am giving you my heart
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/10630_gbrzm/Game%202008-01-07%2017-22-26-50.jpg 

Smoking is injurious to health
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/10631_pxdx6/Game%202008-01-07%2017-21-42-79.jpg

Some old school car chase
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/10632_2pulu/Game%202008-01-07%2017-11-18-65.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/10633_0wrli/Game%202008-01-07%2017-11-41-32.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> ^^I installed stalker with the latest patch but it has problem of crashing with BSOD with the 169.xx nvidia drivers.
> 
> Some more screens
> 
> ...


OMG...MAFIA rocks, awesome game awesome music awesome story awesome gameplay. Still kinda joy to play again 

Dunno but here on X3000 it plays fine at medium settings, 
BSOD ? I never encountered while playing STALKER. Though updated it to latest patch (1.0005) just to get some performance boost.

Maybe GSC STALKER forum will help u out

Here is the secret of armor regeneration by standing in anomaly
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/secretsdi1.gif


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2008)

*The whirligig anomaly death(breakneck speed revolution):*
*img216.imagevenue.com/loc70/th_51976_ss_jit159_01-06-08_22-53-13_1l02_garbage7_122_70lo.jpg*img225.imagevenue.com/loc355/th_51977_ss_jit159_01-06-08_22-53-14_4l02_garbage5_122_355lo.jpg*img101.imagevenue.com/loc694/th_51978_ss_jit159_01-06-08_22-53-15_2l02_garbage4_122_694lo.jpg*img162.imagevenue.com/loc797/th_51982_ss_jit159_01-06-08_22-53-16_1l02_garbage4_122_797lo.jpg
*img132.imagevenue.com/loc1020/th_51988_ss_jit159_01-06-08_22-53-17_2l02_garbage4_122_1020lo.jpg *img108.imagevenue.com/loc646/th_52065_ss_jit159_01-06-08_22-53-18_5l02_garbage2_122_646lo.jpg

*The Controller (first Telekinesis killer in game, it can control your brain and screw you real bad), see how my vision has gone bonkers:*
*img145.imagevenue.com/loc628/th_52322_ss_jit159_01-06-08_21-24-18_0l03u_agr_underground1_122_628lo.jpg

*Those clouds say something creepy:*
*img191.imagevenue.com/loc535/th_52327_ss_jit159_01-06-08_22-42-29_6l02_garbage5_122_535lo.jpg

*I wanna poke you:*
*img169.imagevenue.com/loc918/th_52333_ss_jit159_01-07-08_16-45-01_8l05_bar1_122_918lo.jpg

*Get out of my way Stalker, this guy can shot me point blank with that Tundar rifle:*
*img202.imagevenue.com/loc93/th_52338_ss_jit159_01-07-08_16-53-25_7l05_bar9_122_93lo.jpg

*I luv Clear sky:*
*img108.imagevenue.com/loc789/th_52349_ss_jit159_01-07-08_17-21-21_2l02_garbage8_122_789lo.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2008)

*He burns...lol:*
*img221.imagevenue.com/loc51/th_52755_ss_jit159_01-07-08_17-26-40_0l02_garbage5_122_51lo.jpg

*Wish I could drive them to the north:*
*img11.imagevenue.com/loc967/th_52756_ss_jit159_01-07-08_17-29-38_0l02_garbage3_122_967lo.jpg

*Hey Bandit ! Take those leads in your skull:*
*img222.imagevenue.com/loc487/th_52762_ss_jit159_01-07-08_17-29-54_1l02_garbage2_122_487lo.jpg
*
The sharp shooter, got an eye replacement:*
*img213.imagevenue.com/loc64/th_52763_ss_jit159_01-07-08_17-38-06_9l02_garbage4_122_64lo.jpg

*OMG...finally i got a scope for my rifle...yay*
*img193.imagevenue.com/loc530/th_52763_ss_jit159_01-07-08_18-31-44_1l04_darkvalley2_122_530lo.jpg

*Another radiation drenched heavy vehicle:*
*img140.imagevenue.com/loc614/th_53171_ss_jit159_01-07-08_18-39-06_2l04_darkvalley3_122_614lo.jpg

*The Bandit hub, there were at least 26 bandits in here:*
*img160.imagevenue.com/loc1160/th_53202_ss_jit159_01-07-08_19-08-47_2l04_darkvalley1_122_1160lo.jpg

*I screwed Duty checkpoint to Bar, later they screwed me:*
*img170.imagevenue.com/loc1150/th_53213_ss_jit159_01-07-08_19-41-44_2l02_garbage6_122_1150lo.jpg


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 9, 2008)

Tomb Raider : Legend Screens


*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10677_seu4b/trl%202008-01-09%2017-20-48-64.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10678_wzuzi/trl%202008-01-09%2017-11-59-68.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10679_qdqzp/trl%202008-01-09%2017-21-49-01.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10680_ffmzl/trl%202008-01-09%2017-21-44-39.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10681_qkdml/trl%202008-01-09%2017-11-37-62.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10682_ebhiq/trl%202008-01-09%2017-21-53-93.jpg


----------



## hahahari (Jan 9, 2008)

@Harvik780 which game is those car pics from in a post above???


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 9, 2008)

^DiRT


----------



## hahahari (Jan 9, 2008)

K thnx m8


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2008)

Old days, when i was a game hore
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10684_pgy2y/2.gif*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10685_m1jir/6130058.gif
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10686_7rcbg/20080625.gif*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10687_80hkm/200806255.gif
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10688_bv2jn/doom35.gif*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10689_mw8my/lara.gif
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10690_wlhsv/nfsmw010.gif*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10691_ihjng/nfsmw011.gif
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10692_2tuoj/shot00138.gif*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/10693_lip8s/m4.gif


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 10, 2008)

Sheesh!!! I envy you people, I'm no way near my PC these days and won't be for some more days.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 12, 2008)

this thread can be awsome

guys may i give some tips - 
1. please post the game name for the sake of people other then MHGs (massively hardcore gamers) 
2. always post a caption adds life to the images like T159
3. guys with previous pasts abt useless aruments and sorries and infos and counter arguments please edit them and post some screenshots insted  will make the thread smoother and everlasting.
4. may be of u can then post ur gfx model too
5. try using the 350x260 size for image. at this size we can see the image and not need to open all images to see what they are abt.

thanks


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 22, 2008)

Some Half Life Episode 2 screens

*Family Moments*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11224_addzv/ep2_outland_110000.jpg

*I dumped Freeman*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11225_4lhin/ep2_outland_060008.jpg

*Can You Clean me or Come Clean*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11226_fze7e/ep2_outland_050005.jpg

*Dog Is really helpful*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11227_w4umq/ep2_outland_10a0002.jpg

*Some Carrot Juice*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11228_fhstx/ep2_outland_10a0003.jpg


*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11229_x7qd9/ep2_outland_020000.jpg


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 22, 2008)

Some COJ DirectX 10 screens 
Resolution : 1600*1200 max quality no AA


*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11230_hrfbc/image013.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11231_az5ek/image004.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11232_z7vi7/image002.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11233_6lyvy/image008.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11234_5sidl/image010.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11235_tawql/image001.jpg


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 23, 2008)

These are some crystal clear Crysis pics with Perfect Anti-Aliasing

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11243_obqrx/1.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11244_bpeif/2.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2008)

NFS MW

Final race with Razor

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfs.jpg
(look how close Razor is )


NFS PS
Almost totalled Audi S4 
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfsProStreet001.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 23, 2008)

@Harvik, Wow! Beautiful shots.., goddamn PC gaming, need upgrade every new game that comes out, hope it dies soon and only consoles remain the only option!


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 23, 2008)

It looks like razors sticking on your cars A$$  @s18000rpm


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2008)

^ya, the result of  stupid traffic


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 23, 2008)

@s18000rpm

How much it costs for the Pro Street ????


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2008)

dunno, maybe Rs.1000/-


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 23, 2008)

Its Rs775 from nextworld.in


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 23, 2008)

@Harvik780 -  hey man how did u enable AA in crysis. did u use older version forceware. i am the latest but cant enable AA in any way. trier nhancer, Nv contol panel profiles etc..


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 23, 2008)

well yet another thread of same topic....we had a long runnning thread of some gr8 game screenshots.....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=385111#post385111

Enjoy~!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 23, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/4751/a.JPG
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/4752/b.JPG
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/4753/c.JPG
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/4754/d.JPG
sorry,but i dnt know how to post thumbnails
1024*768,16x Q AA,high settings,vsync on and motion blur highest(last 2 settings are tweaked with 1.1 patch)


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 23, 2008)

speedyguy said:


> well yet another thread of same topic....we had a long runnning thread of some gr8 game screenshots.....
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=385111#post385111
> 
> Enjoy~!



Well i didn't find that thread close to this one*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40.gif.How come you say that?Where were you when this thread was started?You could have pointed then.And how can funny moments and screenshot threads be similar.This thread is solely for screenshots you post for screenshots it might be funny or you might be gunning down a boss.



Rollercoaster said:


> @Harvik780 -  hey man how did u enable AA in crysis. did u use older version forceware. i am the latest but cant enable AA in any way. trier nhancer, Nv contol panel profiles etc..



Those screenshots i took were at a resolution of 5040*3150 and then downscaled.I used the editor for taking those screens.




Sunny1211993 said:


> *www.imgx.org/pfiles/4751/a.JPG
> *www.imgx.org/pfiles/4752/b.JPG
> *www.imgx.org/pfiles/4753/c.JPG
> *www.imgx.org/pfiles/4754/d.JPG
> ...



Wow 16x Q AA really makes the game look good.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 23, 2008)

@harvik780: well ts not necessary i catch u as soon as u start ur thread coz m not a mod n m not here 2 attack ur thread....all best i can do is report....n u shud search b4 u post sez digit rules...i had just given an example for u but u need more....then take these...i had 1nce also done d same tats y i told u...got it

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25858

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29991&highlight=screenshot ---this one was really kool...i also have lotsa good ones here...do checkout!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18666&highlight=screenshot

newez .....i dun intend 2 fite here...infact ill post some of mine soon...
peace harvik....keep up d good work....i wl join u

Enjoy~!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 23, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Those screenshots i took were at a resolution of 5040*3150 and then downscaled.I used the editor for taking those screens.



i dont get it. what is the point of running at 5040*3150? and any monitor cant possibly handle it. well i havent even run the game's editor. i didnt even know it had one as my version is a ripped one 

but anyways . what is the point of high quality when u cant play it at that.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 23, 2008)

It just boasts how good the game engine is.That's why i only posted two screens.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 23, 2008)

^cool.

Some of my screenshots

*Call of duty 4 - All settings at max 4xAA 1440x900*
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4755/iw3sp%202008-01-22%2001-47-19-87.JPG*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4756/iw3sp%202008-01-22%2014-55-28-57.JPG*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4757/iw3sp%202008-01-22%2020-01-03-21.JPG

*Crysis 1.1 - All settings at High/no AA 1440x900*
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4758/Crysis%202008-01-17%2020-22-38-21.JPG*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4759/Crysis%202008-01-17%2022-24-12-46.JPG
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4760/Crysis%202008-01-17%2022-28-23-32.JPG*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4761/Crysis%202008-01-18%2016-29-17-53.JPG


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 23, 2008)

nice really good.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/6.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/6.gif


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 24, 2008)

didnt had a good start 2 dis thread....so takin initiative now....posting some of mine...NOT so high end grafix pix....games r old but posting em for thier scene.....

*img256.imageshack.us/img256/88/maxpayne2amh9.th.jpg
Max Payne 2 : In action... 

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/4530/mp2akl4.th.jpg
Max Payne 2: In action ..still...

*img103.imageshack.us/img103/893/trackmania91jo0.th.jpg
Trackmania Nations: Time for roller-coster ride....

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/5310/trackmania6ht6.th.jpg
Trackmania Nations: High jump....on the ride.....ts exciting

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/6083/trackmania7hx0.th.jpg
Trackmania Nations: Ya, trying 2 get thru dat...guess whether i cud or not?

*img103.imageshack.us/img103/3158/trackmania4yb0.th.jpg
Trackmania Nations: Roller coster again, upside down, n worst....thrs a gap on way...

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/455/mid2jumperny3.th.jpg
Midtown Madness 2 (Modded): Cracking the walls....of glass ofcourse

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/6251/mid2jump2multist6.th.jpg
Midtown Madness 2 (Modded): On way 2 sleep wit da fishes...

continued....

Enjoy~!


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 24, 2008)

and continues...

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/8233/nfsmw11vy2.th.jpg
NFS Most Wanted: In the air...n taken....

*img242.imageshack.us/img242/4300/nfsmw37sm1.th.jpg
NFS Most Wanted: Slam em hard...

*img250.imageshack.us/img250/6272/nfsmw8gh7.th.jpg
NFS Most Wanted: Taken down

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/2126/nfsmw6ay6.th.jpg
NFS Most Wanted: Slaaaaaaaammmmmmmmm.....! ...Ouch!!!

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/1174/rawrockhi7.th.jpg
WWE Raw: Winner of this match...the rrrrrrrrock!!!

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/6632/cricket2005eur9.th.jpg
EA Cricket 2005: In the air............

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/8274/cricket2005gcp3.th.jpg
EA Cricket 2005: ..........and taken....!!!


*img409.imageshack.us/img409/1934/ut2004tg2.th.jpg
Unreal Tournament 2004: Nuttin 2 hype....just a beautiful scene

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/4577/tomjerryxj0.th.jpg
Tom and Jerry: Wooops!!!

Thank U,

Enjoy~!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 25, 2008)

wow its like i am back in school. 
nice.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 25, 2008)

yet another glitch in ea sports cricket....

*img521.imageshack.us/img521/2262/eacri07funnyla2.th.jpg
EA Cricket 2007: Batsman plays a sweet coverdrive, ball is racing towards fence, take a luk at cover fielder, whr d ball is(travelling from right 2 left on pic between 2 fielders) n whr is he diving...n whr the other fielder(on top) is pointing.....tats wat we call...a good all round cricket 

@Rollercoaster: yeah rite...me 2

Enjoy~!


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 25, 2008)

Some more crysis screenshots taken with the editor.
Original Res- 5040*3150 downscaled to 1280*800

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11249_fhw7f/3.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11250_ktfxh/4.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11251_s6kkz/5.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11252_pjqsg/6.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11253_yry9q/7.jpg


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 25, 2008)

Superb pics, harvik ; 
especially the last one, it looks just like Real-Life........


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> especially the last one, it looks just like Real-Life........


 
correctly said.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 25, 2008)

how to post thumbnails, anyone help this poor kid!!!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ u can use imageshack.us it provide with thumnails..!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 25, 2008)

@harvik-@what settings,AA ,res u play crysis and on which OS?


----------



## °K£l†huzaD° (Jan 25, 2008)

Are Onboard GFX users allowed to post ? *sweats*


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2008)

°K£l†huzaD° said:


> Are Onboard GFX users allowed to post ? *sweats*


yeah i have GMA X3000 and posted some screenies.

And rest were when i was using 6600GT


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 25, 2008)

does not matter wat card u use whether onboard or externallllljust post em

Enjoy~!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 25, 2008)

°K£l†huzaD° said:


> Are Onboard GFX users allowed to post ? *sweats*



HA HA good joke.


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2008)

Federal bounty:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11256_7tzg5/final%20%2815%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11257_qgovg/final%20%2816%29.jpg

they were only rhinos:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11258_9w0at/nfsmw026.jpg

Totally Fugged up:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11259_rsyjl/nfsmw033.jpg

Josie Maran :drool:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11260_gsmcp/12.jpg


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ extremly good 10/10


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 25, 2008)

A few more screenshots

*
FEAR Perseus mandate - 1440x900

Blood Bath special
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4840/FEARXP2%202008-01-24%2018-08-22-93.JPG*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4841/FEARXP2%202008-01-24%2018-09-07-07.JPG*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4842/FEARXP2%202008-01-24%2018-10-43-64.JPG
=================================================================

Quake 4 - Highest @ 1440x900 4xAA

The ugly skys of strogg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4843/Quake4%202008-01-25%2018-59-39-14.JPG*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4858/Quake4%202008-01-25%2019-38-17-64.JPG

Zing... they go by
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4844/Quake4%202008-01-25%2019-07-47-23.JPG*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4859/Quake4%202008-01-25%2019-41-17-18.JPG

My sweet ride to the midnight party with My man Tim
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4849/Quake4%202008-01-25%2019-20-28-23.JPG*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4845/Quake4%202008-01-25%2019-10-52-18.JPG

Ka booooom
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4846/Quake4%202008-01-25%2019-12-05-90.JPG*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4847/Quake4%202008-01-25%2019-17-40-71.JPG*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4848/Quake4%202008-01-25%2019-18-06-98.JPG

Cool Dudes
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4850/Quake4%202008-01-25%2019-24-37-07.JPG*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4851/Quake4%202008-01-25%2019-24-50-34.JPG
*


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 25, 2008)

*
Lan Party!
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4852/Quake4%202008-01-25%2019-26-26-15.JPG*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4856/Quake4%202008-01-25%2019-30-39-42.JPG

Kissed a tiger
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4855/Quake4%202008-01-25%2019-30-26-95.JPG*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4857/Quake4%202008-01-25%2019-31-41-31.JPG

Snack anyone
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4853/Quake4%202008-01-25%2019-27-13-79.JPG

What, U against my love for a strogg women! Stop looking at me like that!
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4854/Quake4%202008-01-25%2019-30-11-95.JPG
*


----------



## kayos (Jan 26, 2008)

COD-4

superb gameplay ... bad player..
good screens

4X

*img131.imageshack.us/img131/6383/cod41lj5.th.jpg

*img165.imageshack.us/img165/6801/cod42uw9.th.jpg


UT3

*img166.imageshack.us/img166/4501/ut31id1.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> *Blood Bath special
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4842/FEARXP2%202008-01-24%2018-10-43-64.JPG
> 
> *



gives me creeps
======================================================================================================
*Smacked up:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11399_dzl87/nfsmw003.jpg

*The Third Choke point found  accidentally: *
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11400_qpmad/nfsmw027.jpg

*See the Map to get the Exact location:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11401_2oyg5/nfsmw029.jpg

*Here is the result:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11402_bg3xu/nfsmw044.jpg

*Not even defeated Blacklist #8 , though *
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11403_jya0e/nfsmw045.jpg

Played on E6300 DG965RY 1GB RAM X3000


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

NFS MOST WANTED

*Mia :drool: and my PDA:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11404_xacg2/nfsmw052.jpg
*
The record bounty of all time (no tricks were used):*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11405_xl3c0/nfsmw011.jpg
*
And the beauty & the beast that made it happen:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11406_p4h5l/nghfsmw011.jpg
=======================================

GUN:

*From dusk till dawn:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11407_0ddrb/s.jpg

*Sheriffs town, lets bang some heads:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11408_vmpwq/untitled.jpg
=======================================

THE SUFFERING:

*The last wave in the first chapter:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11409_rimtd/Suffering%202006-06-25%2021-26-02-20.jpg

*Mainliner's victim:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11410_kctpb/Suffering%202006-06-27%2015-08-07-39.jpg

*Horror from the past, no one ever escapes:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11411_dvamp/Suffering%202006-06-27%2015-11-13-79.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11412_k7zcf/Suffering%202006-06-27%2015-11-09-95.jpg

*For the times I felt weak and lost:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11413_n2bxd/Suffering%202006-06-27%2015-20-16-50.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11414_y5s8w/Suffering%202006-06-27%2015-20-08-59.jpg
======================================
SILENT HILL 3

*Soon the world will transform thru the sink to grotesque envisage of nightmare:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11415_vblc6/sh3%202007-06-23%2001-08-13-73.jpg

*Here lied once a little innocent girl, Aleyssa:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11416_lbkhp/sh320060523222543793kf.jpg
======================================


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 28, 2008)

^gr8 shots man. i love the ones from GUN. loved to ride the horse in that game..


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> ^gr8 shots man. i love the ones from GUN. loved to ride the horse in that game..



yup, horse riding was fun(animation was superb, watching horses at stand still was amusing), gameplay was too satisfying you can actually shoot without any difficulty while riding .

Luv to see another installment of the game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah GUN was an awesome game,reeallyy


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ohh great screenshots.
@vaibhavtech - Did you finally completed NFS-MW?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 3, 2008)

Some from Stalker .. with personal tweaks ...

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11676_ew388/XR_3DA%202008-02-03%2011-08-26-54.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11677_cvfj2/XR_3DA%202008-02-03%2011-41-00-93.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11678_63yor/XR_3DA%202008-02-03%2012-51-03-43.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11679_3m3dy/XR_3DA%202008-02-03%2014-26-30-98.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2008)

deathvirus_me said:


> Some from Stalker .. with personal tweaks ...
> 
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11676_ew388/XR_3DA%202008-02-03%2011-08-26-54.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11677_cvfj2/XR_3DA%202008-02-03%2011-41-00-93.jpg
> 
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11678_63yor/XR_3DA%202008-02-03%2012-51-03-43.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11679_3m3dy/XR_3DA%202008-02-03%2014-26-30-98.jpg



OMG the grafixs are a total blowout 
can see the bloody bloodsucker...lol. 
You are low on artifacts, i recommend u to take some time hunting artifacts at extreme locations and get the best of breed and finding hidden stashes. Take your time and dont rush thru it(3-4 days per area will be fine).
And *do you know the secret of artifacts* ?

could u please capture a screenie of dark clouds and post it here ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 4, 2008)

The lightning and shadows in stalker is awesome and so is the gameplay which allows for so much flexibility.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> OMG the grafixs are a total blowout
> can see the bloody bloodsucker...lol.
> You are low on artifacts, i recommend u to take some time hunting artifacts at extreme locations and get the best of breed and finding hidden stashes. Take your time and dont rush thru it(3-4 days per area will be fine).
> And *do you know the secret of artifacts* ?
> ...



This is my 5th time through this game 

BTW .. about those dark clouds .. what did u exactly mean ?? I've a screenie like this :

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11687_7yxa8/XR_3DA%202008-02-03%2013-36-33-45.jpg

BTW .. Stalker rocks ... can't wait for Clear Sky  ..


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2008)

deathvirus_me said:


> This is my 5th time through this game


lol, so the screenies are from past ??? else u must hav rare artifacts
artifacts and anomaly can infact regenrate ur armor



deathvirus_me said:


> BTW .. about thos dark clouds .. what did u exactly mean ?? I've a screenie like this :
> 
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11687_7yxa8/XR_3DA%202008-02-03%2013-36-33-45.jpg



like this *img191.imagevenue.com/loc535/th_52327_ss_jit159_01-06-08_22-42-29_6l02_garbage5_122_535lo.jpg
but no trees and other objects in b/w, just the clouds
Here is the secret:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/secretsdi1.gif


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> lol, so the screenies are from past ??? else u must hav rare artifacts
> artifacts and anomaly can infact regenrate ur armor



This is hardly a 2 hours into the game .. plus .. "vanilla" stalker has a great feeling ..


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2008)

deathvirus_me said:


> This is hardly a 2 hours into the game .. plus .. "vanilla" stalker has a great feeling ..



I was like speding 2-3 days in the Sidrovich camp until I explored it all then moved to the military barricade.
There are some really cool items in hidden stashes, and the train tunnel full of anomalies has one kewl artifact at the garbage (warehouse). U dont ever need to buy armor, just regenerate it when u need.


I tried ABC mod(it just didnt go with the pace) and then reverted back to normal installation


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2008)

*Labyrinth of bounty and escape:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11772_rthys/nfsmw075.jpg

*The dumb protagonist:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11773_shawr/nfsmw120.jpg

*Smell that:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11774_2n4oz/nfsmw184.jpg

*Bridge is near, alas ! :*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11775_sznur/nfsmw188.jpg

*Made it to the Palmont:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11776_o1qbl/nfsmw191.jpg

*This does look CG generated:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11777_glmtj/nfsmw198.jpg

*Monster modded:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11778_ilsxo/nfsmw220.jpg
*
Frontal look:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11779_v9dnz/nfsmw223.jpg

*The unprecedented beast:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11780_50xqk/nfsmw227.jpg

*Certainly classy :*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11781_ncyoy/nfsmw232.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 9, 2008)

Damn! cool lookin car.. it has been really long since i played MW


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2008)

*Attitude neutral ?? He tried to slaughter me:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11782_vjtfe/ss_jit159_02-08-08_22-24-28_%28l04u_labx18%29.jpg

*The anything but Pseudogiant, 9 cm thick skull, popped right thru his eyes nevertheless:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11783_8gjtk/ss_jit159_02-08-08_22-53-06_%28l04u_labx18%29.jpg

*Those skies are the way to elysian fields:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11784_3akqd/ss_jit159_02-09-08_00-12-16_%28l01_escape%29.jpg

*He died quite bizzare, R.I.P:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11785_1rja8/ss_jit159_02-09-08_01-14-24_%28l01_escape%29.jpg

*The legend of SuperDog :*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11786_mrqiv/ss_jit159_02-09-08_03-13-43_%28l02_garbage%29.jpg
*
What kinda Suit is that ? Certainly looks geeky:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11787_dw8qv/ss_jit159_02-09-08_04-09-20_%28l05_bar%29.jpg
*
The Railyard, set up an ambush to bloodsuckers:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11788_wg3hp/ss_jit159_02-09-08_04-53-50_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

*Gordon Freeman from Half Life, couldn't make it through the Zone:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11789_nlimg/ss_jit159_02-09-08_05-10-50_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

*Burner Anomaly, bolts do come handy:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11790_oq1la/ss_jit159_02-09-08_05-25-13_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 10, 2008)

wow man ur screenshots want me to attempt stalker once more. the last time i did i didnt play it for more then 10 mins.

*Some SS from Soldier of fortune Payback - 1440x900
*

*Dudes*
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5081/sof3%202008-02-08%2000-14-49-67.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5082/sof3%202008-02-08%2000-23-47-39.jpg

*Environment*
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5083/sof3%202008-02-08%2000-26-21-92.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5084/sof3%202008-02-08%2000-31-38-59.jpg


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice SS roller.
The second SS looks really danger


----------



## Stalker (Feb 10, 2008)

*Splinter Cell Double Agent*

*Splinter Cell : Double Agent*

Settings : 1024 x 768, HDR on / AA off , Others MAXED


*HeadShot!*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11832_fnte6/SplinterCell4%202008-02-10%2021-30-30-99.jpg

*Infiltrating the Refinery*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11833_cgu6e/SplinterCell4%202008-02-10%2021-32-29-43.jpg

*OverView*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11834_hw9ec/SplinterCell4%202008-02-10%2021-32-42-76.jpg

*FreeFall*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11835_d6orn/SplinterCell4%202008-02-10%2021-25-27-84.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11836_rhare/SplinterCell4%202008-02-10%2021-25-32-03.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11837_ja0uz/SplinterCell4%202008-02-10%2021-25-25-59.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2008)

BrainLab
--------------------------------------------------------------

*Physics behind shotgun hangin down the crate:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11932_dy92a/ss_jit159_02-10-08_20-39-07_%28l08u_brainlab%29.jpg
*
Snorky - My fella !:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11933_o9smu/ss_jit159_02-10-08_20-49-42_%28l08u_brainlab%29.jpg

*Creepy washroom:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11934_7adue/ss_jit159_02-10-08_20-50-19_%28l08u_brainlab%29.jpg
*
Shadowed cell:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11935_fhmcu/ss_jit159_02-10-08_21-00-51_%28l08u_brainlab%29.jpg

*They don't even had cognitive reasonability:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11936_4srpe/ss_jit159_02-10-08_20-57-17_%28l08u_brainlab%29.jpg
*
Test Subjects confinement room:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11937_l0gqc/ss_jit159_02-10-08_21-33-50_%28l08u_brainlab%29.jpg

*Most dangerous Prototype Mutant, can control ur brain - Controller:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11938_enkaj/ss_jit159_02-10-08_21-36-24_%28l08u_brainlab%29.jpg

*Shawshank Redemption:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11939_1obqj/ss_jit159_02-10-08_21-36-56_%28l08u_brainlab%29.jpg

*A bond of three left now two:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11940_g2mwh/ss_jit159_02-10-08_21-38-02_%28l08u_brainlab%29.jpg


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 11, 2008)

beat this-
*img519.imageshack.us/img519/1480/99244197qy5.th.jpg
32X AA,AF,physx,dynamic lightning,all high 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2008)

Yantar
------------------------------------------------------------
Again right thru the eyes, poor presudogiant:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11941_ndebv/ss_jit159_02-10-08_21-54-06_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg

Look the mutant (pseudogiant) died a wishful death:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11942_xct1q/ss_jit159_02-10-08_21-57-00_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg

Mobile Lab in Yantar:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11943_q8ren/ss_jit159_02-10-08_22-00-18_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg

Braindead infected area - Yantar:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11944_t7qzt/ss_jit159_02-10-08_22-00-23_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg

Alas...Clear dusk:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11945_rnlym/ss_jit159_02-10-08_22-19-25_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

Right in the nuts, Pseudodog..lol
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11946_bkwpc/ss_jit159_02-10-08_22-26-20_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

Hola ! long way to go, comrades:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11947_d8ggq/ss_jit159_02-10-08_22-26-36_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

The son of a guitar, enjoyin to the last stroll:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11948_x2jlx/ss_jit159_02-10-08_22-52-07_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg

My Kit to Zone Survival:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11949_mucsp/ss_jit159_02-10-08_22-56-59_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg

Dunno how this copter crashed, may be Psi-emissions:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11950_jujcc/ss_jit159_02-10-08_23-11-36_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 11, 2008)

nice screenies..! i wonder hw u play Stalker .i always die within 5 minutes


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2008)

@ Rollercoaster
Amazing graphics (looks similar to Crysis).
The details of body parts getting scattered is really good.

@Stalker
Nice screenies, second one is damn kewl (I remember playing the earlier installment like crazy)



nish_higher said:


> nice screenies..! i wonder hw u play Stalker .i always die within 5 minutes



Yup the game is difficult, especially the realistic ballistic, weapon jamming and bleeding effect.
Just don't play it like Rambo, think, lay down tactics, use the environment to the advantage, fool the enemies(sometimes its better to wait and see if a faction was occurs and u get some loads of stuff), search for hidden stashes, get the best artifacts and take headshot (intially the pistol given to u is the lamest one but as u explore more u will get the finest weapons, some are custom modified to give extra advantage, as u can see that Obokan rifle is special  modifiedone in my screenies).


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 11, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> beat this-
> *img519.imageshack.us/img519/1480/99244197qy5.th.jpg
> 32X AA,AF,physx,dynamic lightning,all high
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif



looks and feels great! i wonder what is your system configuration.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> @ Rollercoaster
> Amazing graphics (looks similar to Crysis).
> The details of body parts getting scattered is really good.


na man graphics in SOF payback is a farcry from crysis.  
the only thing i liked in the games was the broken body partsssssss. 

btw i got playing stalker after being primed by ur koooool screenshots. have just ended a 4 hour long session. it is really cool... totally opposite from the 1st impression i got. took some ss but m not posting as there are already lots from u guys.


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> na man graphics in SOF payback is a farcry from crysis.
> the only thing i liked in the games was the broken body partsssssss.
> 
> btw i got playing stalker after being primed by ur koooool screenshots. have just ended a 4 hour long session. it is really cool... totally opposite from the 1st impression i got. took some ss but m not posting as there are already lots from u guys.


would like to see some screenies in high graphical detail 

yup the game takes some time to delve into it completely, am in search of all the modified weapons, especially some rifles modified for sniper shots.


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2008)

*Can you see the invisible Bloodsucker ???*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11982_mnxik/ss_jit159_02-12-08_17-49-00_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

*Don't eat your mate, scumbag !*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11983_qah8t/ss_jit159_02-12-08_17-57-15_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

*Scarecrow the second ranker is sleeping tight...am gonna take ur weapon:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11984_hrtw4/ss_jit159_02-12-08_18-01-25_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

*Dark cloudy sky..the noctural instinct:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11985_6slf9/ss_jit159_02-12-08_18-15-55_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

*You all are going to hell:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11986_mi5vq/ss_jit159_02-12-08_18-26-18_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

*You sucked Bloodsucker:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11987_hywm9/ss_jit159_02-12-08_18-44-20_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

*OMG...damn subtle light effect:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11988_yx6su/ss_jit159_02-12-08_18-46-45_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

*Again Clear Sky and my Frag grenade:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11989_829ze/ss_jit159_02-12-08_19-13-56_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

*Rat..rat..rat...lemme reload:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11990_3agmp/ss_jit159_02-12-08_21-38-13_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

*Rats are scarce to see around, I was lucky:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11991_kmfet/ss_jit159_02-12-08_21-38-33_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2008)

*Happy go spirit:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11992_tvnwm/ss_jit159_02-12-08_22-01-24_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

*Haven't seen the two headed weirdo alive:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11995_zpa8y/ss_jit159_02-12-08_22-38-11_%28l05_bar%29.jpg
*
My precise sniper Vintar:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12001_k4lci/ss_jit159_02-13-08_02-19-37_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*Lets booze-up chef:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12002_75b6m/ss_jit159_02-13-08_02-15-07_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*Got a new gun, looks threatening:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12003_hwuly/ss_jit159_02-13-08_02-04-36_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*Poor guy, attacked by two bloodsuckers, finished him off *
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12005_zyfyq/ss_jit159_02-13-08_02-00-15_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*And then they turned to me, nice time to test my new rifle GP 37 *
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12004_x6wlg/ss_jit159_02-13-08_02-00-47_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*Duty HQ entrance, a bird eye view:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12006_jtdr9/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-54-36_%28l05_bar%29.jpg

*Hola, this looks kewl:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12007_gzo3h/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-52-37_%28l05_bar%29.jpg

*The bloody barkeep, everything is overpriced:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12008_re68o/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-49-45_%28l05_bar%29.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2008)

*Looks like a Bloodsucker is coming down my way:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12010_krk54/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-39-49_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*Didn't make it to, succumbed a feet away:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12009_acm8w/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-40-04_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*Now which drive to ride on, damn they all are wrecked:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12011_hn4m7/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-39-38_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*The Duty conspiracy, ace soldiers are on a plan to loot Freedom base:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12012_u7hu0/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-38-19_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*Hey I told ya, you are not even upto a lame pistol:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12013_69xw2/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-24-59_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*The journey is long, path is dangerous, who cares:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12014_cbmfn/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-16-19_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*Max Freedom died a veteran death, wish he knew a sniper can't take down others at close combat:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12015_chtju/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-13-27_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*A few minutes back he was sniping some ace Duty soldiers:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12016_xvjzn/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-11-51_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*Lets warm up for the battle, comrades:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12017_hkf94/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-08-46_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*Freedom's General - Lukash with his Body guards wielding SPM shotgun:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12018_rhkbb/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-05-47_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*Freedom's HQ:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12019_8nx2y/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-02-40_%28l07_military%29.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 14, 2008)

man sooo many stalker.. this thread is turning into hard core stalker. i need to change the flavor now. 

*Stranglehold - 1440x900 - dynamic shadows

Introducing the blood thirsty Hero and his moves  
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5187/Retail-Stranglehold%202008-02-14%2022-05-05-56.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5185/Retail-Stranglehold%202008-02-14%2022-04-05-06.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5186/Retail-Stranglehold%202008-02-14%2022-04-13-89.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5188/Retail-Stranglehold%202008-02-14%2022-15-18-37.jpg

When he snipes in SloMo  
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5190/Retail-Stranglehold%202008-02-14%2022-26-42-43.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5191/Retail-Stranglehold%202008-02-14%2022-26-42-91.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5192/Retail-Stranglehold%202008-02-14%2022-26-44-04.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5193/Retail-Stranglehold%202008-02-14%2022-26-44-05.jpg

Explosions and the slums never looked better  
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5197/Retail-Stranglehold%202008-02-14%2022-53-09-19.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5194/Retail-Stranglehold%202008-02-14%2022-40-19-34.jpg

*


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 14, 2008)

*
Ttttthe Mmmeanies.... Hhhhhhelp  
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5198/Retail-Stranglehold%202008-02-14%2022-54-00-12.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5189/Retail-Stranglehold%202008-02-14%2022-19-33-63.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5195/Retail-Stranglehold%202008-02-14%2022-40-42-46.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5196/Retail-Stranglehold%202008-02-14%2022-49-55-97.jpg

The Witcher bad guy
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5199/witcher%202008-02-08%2013-09-19-73.jpg

CSI 4 - Hard evidence
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5182/CSI4%202008-01-28%2020-06-51-14.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5183/CSI4%202008-01-28%2020-07-33-64.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5184/CSI4%202008-01-28%2020-08-47-34.jpg

*


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> *
> Stranghold
> *



OMG the protagonist face looks similar 

I guess u must have watched the movie too, this game is a sequel to the movie *Hard Boiled*(IMDB, Wkipedia) directed by John Woo starring Yun Fat.

The movie is awesome, Matrix was inspired by this movie and various other movies too took out a chunk or two from this movie.

Can you see the similar looking protagonist in game and movie:
*uk.gizmodo.com/hard%20boiled.jpg
*cache.kotaku.com/assets/resources/2007/08/hardboiledpic.jpg*cache.kotaku.com/assets/resources/2007/08/hardboiledpic.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 15, 2008)

ya man i know.... only if the gameplay was a little better this game would have been one of the best


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2008)

*Hey Bloodsucker ! No cookies for today:*

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12255_lzubh/ss_jit159_02-13-08_18-16-08_%28l07_military%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12256_pohob/ss_jit159_02-13-08_18-16-09_%28l07_military%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12257_z1fto/ss_jit159_02-13-08_18-16-11_%28l07_military%29.jpg



*3rd Controller Encounter in Bloodsucker village:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12258_tpiud/ss_jit159_02-13-08_18-18-05_%28l07_military%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12259_iqbzu/ss_jit159_02-13-08_18-31-04_%28l07_military%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12260_8zmxr/ss_jit159_02-13-08_18-31-24_%28l07_military%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12261_bpml8/ss_jit159_02-13-08_18-31-37_%28l07_military%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12262_ifc6q/ss_jit159_02-13-08_18-34-28_%28l07_military%29.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2008)

*1 Bloodsucky + 3 snorky + some rats = massacre :*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12286_5ahal/ss_jit159_02-14-08_19-08-54_%28l04_darkvalley%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12287_0wvuk/ss_jit159_02-14-08_19-14-26_%28l04_darkvalley%29.jpg*

People always talk about the weather :*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12288_jahlg/ss_jit159_02-14-08_19-35-30_%28l02_garbage%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12289_fqnvw/ss_jit159_02-14-08_19-41-09_%28l02_garbage%29.jpg

*This mans a real slayer, rofl:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12290_ylo3j/ss_jit159_02-14-08_19-42-59_%28l02_garbage%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12291_yrldz/ss_jit159_02-14-08_19-43-39_%28l02_garbage%29.jpg

*As we promised, we died together in peace Bloodsucky, the anomaly sucks it all :*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12292_egbnd/ss_jit159_02-14-08_19-46-48_%28l03_agroprom%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12293_59swo/ss_jit159_02-14-08_19-47-35_%28l03_agroprom%29.jpg

*Another way to kill Bloodsucky, the anomaly revenge :*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12294_qz0pk/ss_jit159_02-14-08_19-49-23_%28l03_agroprom%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12295_tc4wk/ss_jit159_02-14-08_19-49-24_%28l03_agroprom%29.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12296_nlkmh/ss_jit159_02-14-08_19-49-26_%28l03_agroprom%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12297_wacvj/ss_jit159_02-14-08_19-49-27_%28l03_agroprom%29.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2008)

*All violaters shall hang by the tree*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12298_ziepm/ss_jit159_02-14-08_20-21-56_%28l05_bar%29.jpg

*Brave Scarecrow died recently, I pray u will get a place in heaven :*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12299_icxo0/ss_jit159_02-14-08_21-20-25_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

*Looks like its will rain heavily tonight :*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12300_jcirq/ss_jit159_02-14-08_21-27-31_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

*4th Controller encounter at Yantar: *
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12301_q8stp/ss_jit159_02-14-08_22-19-24_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg

*Controller is a bovine at close quarter combat, but a real harda$$ at distance, anyway I hve got to see him point-blank:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12302_vnrly/ss_jit159_02-14-08_22-19-39_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12303_ncbpb/ss_jit159_02-14-08_22-19-43_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12304_lnvoo/ss_jit159_02-14-08_22-19-45_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg

*This babys on fire:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12305_joesk/ss_jit159_02-14-08_22-26-16_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg

*How to get into Freedom's armory without joining them, lol, the ingredients: *
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12306_jlc80/ss_jit159_02-14-08_23-31-53_%28l07_military%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12307_foexz/ss_jit159_02-14-08_23-47-15_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*TR 301 with NATO scope and grenade launcher:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12308_szjzp/ss_jit159_02-14-08_23-51-02_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*This baby is Vintar BC, a calm deadly sniper + rifle :*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12310_gvkfo/ss_jit159_02-15-08_00-34-19_%28l05_bar%29.jpg


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 16, 2008)

stalker clipboard  ...


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2008)

deathvirus_me said:


> stalker clipboard  ...


lol...
if it weren't for A-Life I would hav stopped playin it.


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2008)

*Serenic beauty :*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12314_5ipps/ss_jit159_02-15-08_22-45-54_%28l05_bar%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12315_2ioec/ss_jit159_02-15-08_22-49-13_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

*Hey bloodsucky u look uncomfortable  :*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12316_2qcgs/ss_jit159_02-15-08_23-14-38_%28l06_rostok%29.jpg

*The 5th distant Controller attack, pulls the mind in and throws the body out:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12317_xl5ko/ss_jit159_02-16-08_00-13-15_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12318_udtrh/ss_jit159_02-16-08_00-13-16_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12319_v0ywq/ss_jit159_02-16-08_00-13-17_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12320_vq6y1/ss_jit159_02-16-08_00-13-18_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg

*Point blank attack, not so lethal really except for the dizziness and blurred vision :*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12321_nb16c/ss_jit159_02-16-08_00-20-10_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12322_uyrro/ss_jit159_02-16-08_00-20-37_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12323_hqlme/ss_jit159_02-16-08_00-20-41_%28l08_yantar%29.jpg


----------



## Stalker (Feb 16, 2008)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky Screens

*www.gamesradar.com/pc/stalker-clear-sky/screenshots/g-20070712105334117050


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2008)

Stalker said:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky Screens
> 
> *www.gamesradar.com/pc/stalker-clear-sky/screenshots/g-20070712105334117050


yup and much more is going on in GSC S.T.A.L.K.E.R forum, developers are actually listenin to the players and forum members. Its kinda Comodo firewall forum where the product is community driven, you request a feature and lo possibly its slated for the coming iteration. File a bug and its gone by the next patch. Thats kinda quick and promising.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 16, 2008)

the is a very good precedent and example for other developers.. 

think of the so many bug laden games that have spewed out of the ass of the game industry.


----------



## Stalker (Feb 16, 2008)

*The Witcher ScreenShots*

*The Swamp*

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12341_q00ov/witcher%202008-02-16%2014-38-25-57.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12342_ly1uy/witcher%202008-02-16%2014-39-41-31.jpg

*An eerie Night*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12343_bxkwu/witcher%202008-02-16%2014-31-30-11.jpg

*Thermal Vision*  
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12344_nezle/witcher%202008-02-16%2014-32-38-85.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12346_dmun2/witcher%202008-02-16%2014-32-43-15.jpg


*Back to Vizima*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12345_bjbgy/witcher%202008-02-16%2014-43-27-64.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12351_y941w/witcher%202008-02-16%2014-43-44-84.jpg



*The Sewers of Vizima*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12347_am2eh/witcher%202008-02-16%2014-49-39-90.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12348_aestn/witcher%202008-02-16%2014-45-16-01.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12349_gni3f/witcher%202008-02-16%2014-46-38-40.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12350_4he5p/witcher%202008-02-16%2014-45-05-35.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 16, 2008)

cool i have just recently gotten hold of witcher will start playing sooon.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 18, 2008)

*The First Boring Race*

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/5089/40641289gm2.th.jpg


*Where did the smoke originate from?did that guy fart*  
*img148.imageshack.us/img148/264/00qt5.th.jpg

*Tyres burnin at 46?*
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/6057/0000yw2.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2008)

^^nice to see u joinin the crowd


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 19, 2008)

man nfs prostreet is so disappointing. i mean the menus, touch n feel of the interface, music, presentation is so cool but the damn races are soo lame. Frek!


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 19, 2008)

Finally Screens for The Club,It was released today for the PC.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12438_kuk2u/TheClub%202008-02-19%2015-16-53-14.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12439_xhioh/TheClub%202008-02-19%2015-17-29-17.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12440_qrtqv/TheClub%202008-02-19%2015-21-59-15.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12441_ld4d2/TheClub%202008-02-19%2015-22-47-15.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12442_ktayp/TheClub%202008-02-19%2015-23-20-17.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12443_bc6lf/TheClub%202008-02-19%2015-28-35-18.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12444_yf55f/TheClub%202008-02-19%2015-31-35-20.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12445_tv4xm/TheClub%202008-02-19%2015-32-53-18.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12446_hsf9z/TheClub%202008-02-19%2015-32-56-18.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12447_73n7v/TheClub%202008-02-19%2015-33-02-18.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 19, 2008)

what quality setting are these SS at?

btw it has been rolling on the scene for quite a few days


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 19, 2008)

^ this game isnt that heavy afaik
ur rig is powerful enough to run this @ high.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 19, 2008)

@Harvik: Nice Screens
But how is the gameplay?


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

lol...no more screenies, goodbye frens


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 20, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> @Harvik: Nice Screens
> But how is the gameplay?



i hear the gameply isnt that good..but definitely worth a try if u can get ur hands on it.


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 20, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> @Harvik: Nice Screens
> But how is the gameplay?



The gameplay is aimed at mindless killing and earning points by your shooting skills.The camera angle reminds of Gears Of War and so does the sprinting.There has been extensive use of Motion Blur.I presume the graphics are just like Urban Legend Of PS2 with more high res and some added shader instructions for DX9.

In my opinion,..not a game worth trying.
The gameplay does not have the freedom and variety,the proper story line explanation has been done due.
Haven't yet tried the multi-player,but i read at guru3d that its not up to the mark compared with an average multi-player game..scores just below average in that section.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok Thanks


----------



## Stalker (Feb 23, 2008)

Just installed S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

*Mods* : Float32 + Ultra Graphic Mode 1.1

All settings maxed. 

*Lightning *

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12625_7jonw/XR_3DA%202008-02-23%2019-34-10-30.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12623_y3juj/XR_3DA%202008-02-23%2019-34-14-53.jpg

*Landscape*

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12624_0oer0/XR_3DA%202008-02-23%2019-22-18-29.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 24, 2008)

gr8 shots man. esp the lightening ..

btw any comparison shots for these plugins. i donno much abt stalker plugins, can u direct me to a simple n neat site that list the best of them?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2008)

Test Drive Unlimited on my dad's laptop 
Ferrari F430
*img146.imageshack.us/img146/1984/20080225195645lo0.th.jpg *img222.imageshack.us/img222/7669/20080225212756kj4.th.jpg

Ferrari Enzo
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/20080226100853.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/20080226100928.jpg


----------



## Stalker (Feb 26, 2008)

@Rollercoaster
I've uninstalled the Ultra graphic mode....some area's especially underground were toooo bright. I found this MOD at gamespot.
Just using Float32 Mod now

STALKER mod archive at Thinkdigit 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=605983


----------



## tech_devil (Mar 8, 2008)

*Need For Speed : Most Wanted*

*Need For Speed : Most Wanted:-*

*A big and long jump:-*

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13319_kluwk/Big%20Jump.GIF
damn  this pic has contain quality loss due to me.



*Blacklist #2 / Bull defected (Mauja hi Mauja) :-*

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13320_0xvwb/Blacklist%20%232%20Defected.JPG



*Next Rival Blacklist #1 / Razor  :-*

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13318_ec3al/blacklist%20%23%201%20%252F%20Razor.JPG


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 15, 2008)

*Orange Box
* 
                                                      *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5940/hl2%202008-03-14%2023-41-42-25.JPG

                                                      *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5941/hl2%202008-03-14%2023-39-54-26.JPG
Screenshots better than this on the way


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

looking for nice screenies


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll post some screens for Frontlines.Its a good game.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 31, 2008)

When will u post


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2008)

alas there will be a silver lining among the dark clouds and lo the screenie man posts some more genrosity

cut the crap, i will flood this thread soon with screenies...promise


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 31, 2008)

T159 said:


> alas there will be a silver lining among the dark clouds and lo the screenie man posts some more genrosity
> 
> cut the crap, i will flood this thread soon with screenies...promise


UrT screenies?


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll,i am having hard times currently,you would laugh,i feel as if i should make a thread for this in the chit-chat section.


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> UrT screenies?


nope may be silent hill or some others via wine, bu currently am installing Debian Lenny(on my comp and my bros)  Even Mandriva install is not updated till now.
Guess i hav gto too much to update tonight



Harvik780 said:


> I'll,i am having hard times currently,you would laugh,i feel as if i should make a thread for this in the chit-chat section.


yeah feel free to spare ur thoughts


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

This thread is dying, am coming with some hot screenies tonight


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> This thread is dying, am coming with some *hot screenies tonight*


my mind is corrupted  or is it ? 


_


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2008)

^^here is Rayne the damphir 
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/14992_wts8h/1.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/14993_mrbnu/2.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/14994_blpr9/3.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/14995_9ooyc/4.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/14996_hzlpe/5.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/14997_f5hf5/6.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/14998_57lrt/7.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/14999_kbous/8.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15000_sql9v/9.png*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15001_zzcco/10.png


----------



## Stalker (Apr 12, 2008)

*Assassins Creed*

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15017_br8rc/AssassinsCreed_Dx10%202008-04-11%2021-21-50-51.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15018_bovyt/AssassinsCreed_Dx10%202008-04-11%2021-21-06-62.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15019_n7m6o/AssassinsCreed_Dx10%202008-04-11%2021-20-57-89.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15020_ejnja/AssassinsCreed_Dx10%202008-04-11%2021-18-37-90.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15021_hm6sk/AssassinsCreed_Dx10%202008-04-11%2016-55-40-31.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15022_rqzke/AssassinsCreed_Dx10%202008-04-11%2021-19-55-54.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15023_mnggu/AssassinsCreed_Dx10%202008-04-11%2021-20-27-41.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15024_elngm/AssassinsCreed_Dx10%202008-04-11%2021-19-02-76.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15025_iseow/AssassinsCreed_Dx10%202008-04-11%2021-19-43-12.jpg


----------



## upendra_gp (Apr 12, 2008)

@ what settings stalker? does it utilize 4 cores?


----------



## warfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is UT3 under maximum playable settings on my computer. Texture detail set to 4 and world detail set to 5. It gives a stable playable 62 FPS.(There was a small drop in frame rates while taking screenshots). The texture detail is amazing.
*DM-Rising Sun ( The Most beautiful looking map in UT3)*
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6760/ScreenShot00003.JPG *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6761/ScreenShot00010.JPG

*Teh Shock Combo 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6762/ScreenShot00021.JPG *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6763/ScreenShot00023.JPG

DM-Gateway( Another beautiful map)

   *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6767/Gateway2.JPG *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6768/Gateway3.JPG

DM-Sentinel

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6769/Sentilel.JPG

Torlan Classic

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6770/Torlan%28Avril%29.JPG *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6771/Torlan%28Raptor%29.JPG

Biorifle and Flak Cannon own among all weapons

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6764/BioRifle%28Shangrila%29.JPG *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6765/FlakCannon%28Shangrila%29.JPG
*

Edit: Err. . Sorry for breking the rules guys. I hope you dont mind me posting 1 pic extra


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2008)

warfreak said:


> Edit: Err. . Sorry for breking the rules guys. I hope you dont mind me posting 1 pic extra


no there is no hard and fast rule for a forgotten thread 
welcome to the board


----------



## quan chi (Apr 12, 2008)

*midnight club2.*
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/bef7d93ede.jpg*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/1d3c0d803a.jpg
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/7f81e74010.jpg*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/8bdae54aa0.jpg

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/e8b956b29b.jpg
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/7f17406956.jpg
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/d2b146ab1b.jpg
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/1097503d70.jpg

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/e79f980fb2.jpg
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/0d64491b63.jpg
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/a628156df9.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2008)

*The City of Lost Heaven:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15181_gihxw/Game%202008-04-12%2012-23-57-76.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15182_jxmtd/Game%202008-04-12%2012-24-23-79.jpg
*
Plan for our own dough:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15183_opce6/Game%202008-04-13%2001-34-47-78.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15184_irgig/Game%202008-04-13%2001-36-08-09.jpg

*The Bank Heist:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15185_n0xwu/Game%202008-04-13%2001-38-07-75.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15186_3bfbt/Game%202008-04-13%2001-39-00-28.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15187_mjzgm/Game%202008-04-13%2001-44-41-20.jpg
*
No one moves:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15188_sjhs4/Game%202008-04-13%2001-45-35-50.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15189_gdn1j/Game%202008-04-13%2001-47-56-71.jpg

*Tommy with Tommygun* 
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15190_l4qub/Game%202008-04-13%2001-48-36-28.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2008)

*Please, dont kill me, I have a family :*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15191_fwtgr/Game%202008-04-13%2001-49-07-81.jpg
*
The gateway to destiny gold:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15192_gufl3/Game%202008-04-13%2001-51-22-42.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15193_y3sh9/Game%202008-04-13%2001-51-30-87.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15194_yi1kw/Game%202008-04-13%2001-51-40-46.jpg

*Escape:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15195_t6kzk/Game%202008-04-13%2001-57-01-01.jpg
*
Win, win:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15196_ergtw/Game%202008-04-13%2001-59-08-04.jpg

*Betrayal :*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15197_ot8m3/Game%202008-04-13%2002-00-48-75.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15198_pigmi/Game%202008-04-13%2002-00-53-85.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15199_ygwxl/Game%202008-04-13%2002-02-14-65.jpg

*Death of An Art :* 
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15200_ccqky/Game%202008-04-13%2002-05-48-23.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15201_mizl5/Game%202008-04-13%2002-05-57-54.jpg

*A bittersweet Life:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15202_u1j83/Game%202008-04-13%2002-06-15-07.jpg

Shame we don't get to see such an amazing games now . One that was near was stalker and Silent hill 1,2


----------



## Rollercoaster (Apr 13, 2008)

aaaaaah... sweet old days.. i played mafia so so much in college...


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 13, 2008)

*Rainbow Six: Vegas 2

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/R6Vegas2_Game_2008-04-12_23-31-41-81.jpg

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/R6Vegas2_Game_2008-04-12_23-49-59-31.jpg

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/R6Vegas2_Game_2008-04-12_23-50-36-21.jpg

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/R6Vegas2_Game_2008-04-12_23-55-54-98.jpg





*


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

*I see that town, in my dreams
*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15384_yc9pz/sh2pc%202008-04-13%2015-27-04-50.jpg
*
Am I hallucinating ?*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15385_tygrc/sh2pc%202008-04-13%2015-27-39-93.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15386_pk8fs/sh2pc%202008-04-13%2015-27-43-93.jpg

*This isn't real me:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15387_qqej7/sh2pc%202008-04-13%2015-28-18-90.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15388_kqxfe/sh2pc%202008-04-13%2015-28-50-54.jpg

*How can a dead person write a letter ?*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15389_7rhty/sh2pc%202008-04-13%2015-30-36-18.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15390_nxoww/sh2pc%202008-04-13%2015-31-57-09.jpg

*No way by a car to go inside the town:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15391_srnmq/sh2pc%202008-04-13%2015-33-37-57.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15392_cqiac/sh2pc%202008-04-13%2015-34-13-29.jpg

*Alternate way, toluca lake sidewalk:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15393_cw9ce/sh2pc%202008-04-13%2015-34-31-09.jpg
*
This fog is killing me:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15394_mzqul/sh2pc%202008-04-13%2015-36-54-48.jpg

*Have you seen Mary? my wife *
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15395_t6hoz/sh2pc%202008-04-13%2015-38-53-59.jpg

*Chainsaw ftw:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15396_b7a8k/sh2pc%202008-04-13%2015-41-28-39.jpg

*Ah lost memories:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15397_lk8oy/sh2pc%202008-04-13%2015-45-56-21.jpg

*This map will come handy:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15398_ognr0/sh2pc%202008-04-13%2015-47-01-34.jpg

Anotehr great game, am stll scared to play it, ut yeah i came to know a better person inside me after playing this game.


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 21, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15688_pzmcp/ScreenShot0045.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15689_bwtui/ScreenShot0049.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15690_scyiv/ScreenShot0050.jpg
*www.imgx.org/view/full/15690_scyiv
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15691_lksps/ScreenShot0054.jpg

Crysis at 1028X1024 and all High Settings

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15692_luiki/ss_shreyes_03-21-08_13-48-13_%28l01_escape%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15693_bzdwd/ss_shreyes_03-21-08_16-10-02_%28l01_escape%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/view/full/15693_bzdwd 
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15694_ws3vz/ss_shreyes_03-22-08_00-19-39_%28l01_escape%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15695_0cbo4/ss_shreyes_03-22-08_00-21-48_%28l01_escape%29.jpg

Stalker At 1028X1024 and all the other settings at max
*www.imgx.org/view/full/15695_0cbo4


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2008)

cool screenies, keep'em coming


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 22, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15751_nmekz/ScreenShot0055.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15752_wclw9/ScreenShot0059.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15753_nveh9/ScreenShot0057.jpg​*www.imgx.org/view/full/15752_wclw9 
*www.imgx.org/view/full/15753_nveh9 
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15754_12yww/ScreenShot0062.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15755_pv6cc/ScreenShot0066.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15756_htpjp/ScreenShot0073.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15757_srrcn/ScreenShot0075.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15758_lnjjj/ScreenShot0077.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15759_02wzj/ScreenShot0078.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15760_8xwfe/ScreenShot0079.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15761_jmdrg/ss_shreyes_04-22-08_02-59-00_%28l01_escape%29.jpg
Where Are you.........
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15762_stuxf/ss_shreyes_04-22-08_03-00-36_%28l01_escape%29.jpg
All are dead........


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2008)

I dont think all are dead see the no. of connections (just at the right-bottom of the mini map), it reads 2 in first screen and 1 in second screenshot.

So probably Sidorovich has got some bloodsucker power and is invisible for the time being...lol

Try crouching and moving here and there, pressing action key (F) at the point where Sidorovich was previously seated.


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> I dont think all are dead see the no. of connections (just at the right-bottom of the mini map), it reads 2 in first screen and 1 in second screenshot.
> 
> So probably Sidorovich has got some bloodsucker power and is invisible for the time being...lol
> 
> Try crouching and moving here and there, pressing action key (F) at the point where Sidorovich was previously seated.


 
Sidorovich becoming blood sucker  ..... And actually my contacts in PDA shows sidorovich in the list ... out of the two in the map .... one is sidorovich and the other is a millitary guy.... Sid is simply invisible   he he he


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 25, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15837_gkz4n/ScreenShot0082.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15838_afpux/ScreenShot0083.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15839_jx3td/ScreenShot0087.jpg
*www.imgx.org/view/full/15838_afpux 
*www.imgx.org/view/full/15839_jx3td 
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15840_6gcn8/ScreenShot0088.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15841_yr7hx/ScreenShot0094.jpg
*www.imgx.org/view/full/15841_yr7hx

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15842_r2sjz/ScreenShot0096.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15844_6vqe8/ScreenShot0116.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15843_bulrg/ScreenShot0112.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15845_ytqbk/ScreenShot0119.jpg



*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15846_1bys0/ScreenShot0126.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Apr 29, 2008)

crappy  spiderman3.

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/ed94ec6fbf.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/9e5997037d.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/96aa25cfe4.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/716bf0322e.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (May 1, 2008)

^haha lol


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

wat kind of love making is it ? lol
Spiderman is weird may be some tentacle thingy 

and wats up with fists in last pic ?


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2008)

*www.xfxforce.com/web/viewFeature.jspa?featureId=1054310


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

lol..i will buy a pair for sure


----------



## warfreak (May 2, 2008)

Nostalgia. . . 

Quake 3 Arena
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/7348/Quake3B.JPG

Unreal Tournament
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/7349/UT-A.JPG

So similar, yet so distinct!!


----------



## upendra_gp (May 6, 2008)

OK I will start with Grand Theft Auto San Andreas Screenshots with MOD
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/7503/gallery6.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/7504/gallery9.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/7505/gallery10.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/7506/gallery12.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/7507/gallery13.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/7508/gallery15.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/7509/gallery16.jpg


Gears Of War On XP with everything at max!
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/7510/Capture5-6-2008-9.36.10%20PM.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/7511/Capture5-6-2008-9.34.23%20PM.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/7512/Capture5-6-2008-9.32.30%20PM.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/7513/Capture5-6-2008-9.32.14%20PM.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/7514/Capture5-6-2008-9.36.14%20PM.jpg


----------



## nish_higher (May 17, 2008)

bumping the thread 
here's my first screenie with 8800GT SLi @ 8x AA , everything maxed 
*img513.imageshack.us/img513/7708/00qc4.jpg

*here's another one--*
*img116.imageshack.us/img116/7240/02ll1.th.jpg
will post more soon


----------



## upendra_gp (May 18, 2008)

@nish why don't u run it on Vista for DX10 'cause u have got even sli'ed 8800GT's


----------



## nish_higher (May 18, 2008)

its vista...!  
though i'm not using any natural mod or tweaks


----------



## Beta Waves (May 19, 2008)

@Upendra_gp

Which is mod is that ??? sanandreas looks good.... In my comp even at highest resolution and max graphics settings the game looks stupid ...


----------



## Third Eye (May 19, 2008)

Beta Waves said:


> @Upendra_gp
> 
> Which is mod is that ??? sanandreas looks good.... In my comp even at highest resolution and max graphics settings the game looks stupid ...



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=798011&postcount=942


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

The cowboy and outlaws days are back, nothing is more satisfying than horse ride(yeah not even riding a pulsar 220) :
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17028_ory9d/Gun%202008-05-17%2021-15-51-61.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17029_w2vkg/Gun%202008-05-17%2021-16-09-16.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17030_sq4uk/Gun%202008-05-17%2021-17-28-83.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17031_6wkf1/Gun%202008-05-17%2021-19-19-05.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17032_dgw2j/Gun%202008-05-17%2021-20-09-94.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17033_oifey/Gun%202008-05-17%2021-21-35-59.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17034_r3r8q/Gun%202008-05-17%2021-25-43-42.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17035_odyiz/Gun%202008-05-17%2021-39-03-81.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17036_aclhn/Gun%202008-05-17%2021-46-32-38.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17037_8veze/Gun%202008-05-17%2021-47-17-42.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17038_cwj3z/Gun%202008-05-17%2021-47-38-52.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17039_xbcyb/Gun%202008-05-17%2021-56-37-50.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17040_j7ea1/Gun%202008-05-17%2021-57-05-34.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17041_on364/Gun%202008-05-17%2021-57-33-16.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17042_n8ylf/Gun%202008-05-17%2021-57-36-31.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17043_mpqtd/Gun%202008-05-17%2022-02-12-02.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17044_lwxse/Gun%202008-05-17%2022-02-34-94.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17045_f358r/Gun%202008-05-17%2022-05-06-69.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Jun 2, 2008)

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/65e9fe71e0.jpg

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/3b615d3ffc.jpg

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/73d943487a.jpg

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/4798322d57.jpg

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/5c2b41fe0f.jpg

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/5c2b41fe0f.jpg

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/a8558ef4b9.jpg


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

I have many new games like Crysis and AssassinsC and COD4 and TheClub and GOW and many many more but only have screenies of FarCry available at the moment but STILL i dont know how to upload them  m new to the forum can anyone teach me how to upload thumbnails?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 4, 2008)

^^
www.imageshack.us


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

ya but how to do it like Ti159 and all do and what happened to BioShok?

*img156.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img156/3893/fear2008060515331921ag2.jpg
*img156.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img156/9650/fear2008060515332304zl3.jpg[IMG]*img68.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img68/379/fear2008060515344933id8.jpg[/IMG]

Some from FEAR. Will UL screenies of new games i meantioned soon


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 7, 2008)

Here are few screens of Assassins Creed.

Closeup  Of Assassin
*img175.imageshack.us/img175/772/assassinscreeddx1020080qg1.th.jpg


There I Go
*img175.imageshack.us/img175/111/assassinscreeddx1020080nb3.th.jpg


Nice Sunshine
*img179.imageshack.us/img179/4219/assassinscreeddx1020080ko4.th.jpg


Close Combat
*img175.imageshack.us/img175/6499/assassinscreeddx1020080qr0.th.jpg


Well thats a Counter Attack
*img71.imageshack.us/img71/9770/assassinscreeddx1020080fu0.th.jpg


Another Flag in the Cap
*img255.imageshack.us/img255/139/assassinscreeddx1020080or1.th.jpg


Make way for the Assassin
*img255.imageshack.us/img255/7001/assassinscreeddx1020080to4.th.jpg


You  Cant see me...
*img354.imageshack.us/img354/877/assassinscreeddx1020080yc9.th.jpg


Well...There's the flag
 *img77.imageshack.us/img77/494/assassinscreeddx1020080hz7.th.jpg


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 7, 2008)

Juiced HIN 
zomg it looks awesome !

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/2899/97590435qr8.th.jpg*img259.imageshack.us/img259/1439/11989242kn0.th.jpg*img264.imageshack.us/img264/5731/24004081oe2.th.jpg*img369.imageshack.us/img369/4214/12fo3.th.jpg


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 7, 2008)

Well.....Few NFS ProStreet screenies tooo..

Good Burnout...It says
*img75.imageshack.us/img75/650/nfs2008060718215265zd4.th.jpg


Vroooommm...
*img179.imageshack.us/img179/8059/nfs2008060718220083dx8.th.jpg


Drag's the way...
*img179.imageshack.us/img179/6465/nfs2008060718221057xw4.th.jpg


Jet..Set..Go...
*img354.imageshack.us/img354/9859/nfs2008060718263192ug4.th.jpg


Ryan Cooper all the way...
*img77.imageshack.us/img77/700/nfs2008060718285503va5.th.jpg


Hail Cooper...
*img501.imageshack.us/img501/6127/nfs2008060718293113ra2.th.jpg


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 11, 2008)

The game's called Just Cause


*img386.imageshack.us/img386/3333/justcause20080608195555hd6.th.jpg


*img177.imageshack.us/img177/1074/justcause20080608195609rs2.th.jpg


*img177.imageshack.us/img177/4900/justcause20080608195937gw1.th.jpg


*img405.imageshack.us/img405/972/justcause20080608200153kc5.th.jpg


*img165.imageshack.us/img165/8568/justcause20080608200530ln9.th.jpg


*img266.imageshack.us/img266/8795/justcause20080608200934rd0.th.jpg


*img512.imageshack.us/img512/2789/justcause20080608201329yf8.th.jpg


*img136.imageshack.us/img136/9716/justcause20080608201446uk5.th.jpg


*img136.imageshack.us/img136/1362/justcause20080608201644uy8.th.jpg


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

^^i have played it. nice game


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 13, 2008)

nice. but only for the first few hours.


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 13, 2008)

Juced HIN.....gameplay suxx....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 14, 2008)

Few Kane AND Lynch : Dead Men screens

Wild Party
*img375.imageshack.us/img375/5471/kaneandlynch20080719004xe8.th.jpg

Dard-e-Eidos
*img375.imageshack.us/img375/5720/kaneandlynch20080812001fx7.th.jpg

Nice Rappelling
*img528.imageshack.us/img528/7919/kaneandlynch20080812001wt5.th.jpg

Rotomoto Dead
*img375.imageshack.us/img375/4346/kaneandlynch20080812002bn2.th.jpg

Perfect Aim.
*img60.imageshack.us/img60/6559/kaneandlynch20080812005qj3.th.jpg


Taking Cover
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/899/kaneandlynch20080812002uz9.th.jpg

Bullz Eye.
*img60.imageshack.us/img60/1977/kaneandlynch20080812235gz9.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

nice


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 14, 2008)

Some DMC 4 screenies coming. 
@amraw jo bhi,nice screenies dude.Which GPU you got?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 14, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Some DMC 4 screenies coming.
> @amraw jo bhi,nice screenies dude.Which GPU you got?



Its amrawtanshx ....
Since u dont care about siggies ....  .... I got 8800GT Alpha Dog as the GPU ....


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2008)

since all the game addikts are busy slurping new games, i thought of reviving old memories:
Another world, where normal rules and laws don't apply:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/screenshots/SILENTHILL42008-09-1819-16-04-17-1.jpg
Peek-a-boo, Eileen !
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/screenshots/SILENTHILL42008-09-1819-45-34-03-1.jpg


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 23, 2008)

warfreak said:


> Here is UT3 under maximum playable settings on my computer. Texture detail set to 4 and world detail set to 5. It gives a stable playable 62 FPS.(There was a small drop in frame rates while taking screenshots). The texture detail is amazing.
> *DM-Rising Sun ( The Most beautiful looking map in UT3)*
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6760/ScreenShot00003.JPG *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6761/ScreenShot00010.JPG
> 
> ...


Is it just an online game or we can play it offline too?


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 7, 2008)

Some Crysis warhead Screens.
Settings Enthusiast
720p
2xAA
*img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=crysis2008100718393815kk7.jpg[/URL]
*img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=crysis2008100718393815kk7.jpg
*img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=crysis2008100718393815kk7.jpg


----------



## skippednote (Oct 7, 2008)

> Some Crysis warhead Screens.
> Settings Enthusiast
> 720p
> 2xAA



Where are the screenies......


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 7, 2008)

Currently there are some errors while posting screens from imageshack.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 19, 2008)

Brother in Arms (1440x900) at highest settings 

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/BiA/th_EiB2008-10-0821-53-51-48.jpg
*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/BiA/th_EiB2008-10-0901-16-03-76.jpg
*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/BiA/th_EiB2008-10-0901-21-24-92.jpg
*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/BiA/th_EiB2008-10-0914-11-58-26.jpg
*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/BiA/th_EiB2008-10-0915-44-09-15.jpg
*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/BiA/th_bia2008-10-0613-51-02-85.jpg

Tools used: FRAPS 2.9.5


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 19, 2008)

Crysis screens:

Settings used - 'Gamer' in DX9 (WinXP Sp3)
16xAA, Vertical Sync Off, 1440x900

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-0214-40-27-68.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-0214-53-33-64.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-0215-18-58-82.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-0215-29-22-40.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-0215-32-26-32.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-0215-45-29-04.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-0216-23-18-93.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-0220-09-09-87.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-0220-14-16-39.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-0221-02-12-84.jpg

 Please comment.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 19, 2008)

*More Crysis with Warhead screens*

Few more Crysis screens ->

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-0300-01-13-39.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-0320-32-40-82.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-0320-35-06-04.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-0521-00-20-04.jpg

Few Crysis Warhead screens.
Warhead played @ 1440x900 ('Gamer' graphics settings)

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-1214-35-53-40.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-1215-34-41-04.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-1218-07-23-56.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/crysis/th_Crysis2008-10-1218-23-16-62.jpg


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 22, 2008)

STALKER :  Clear Sky

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/STALKER-CS/th_xrEngine2008-10-1915-23-59-43.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/STALKER-CS/th_xrEngine2008-10-1914-59-15-68.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/STALKER-CS/th_xrEngine2008-10-2123-00-52-26.jpg

*i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/allrpgfreak/STALKER-CS/th_xrEngine2008-10-2123-38-42-35.jpg

I hope you'll like these pics.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 22, 2008)

Few images.. huh? 

Nice pics btw.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 22, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> Few images.. huh?
> 
> Nice pics btw.



I knw. dnt worry - i'll upload more. But I'm playing for the first time. I am enjoying the landscapes right now.  Forget to take screens some times. I'll get back soon.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

I got AKM 74/2 , but there is not much ammo in marshes:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-24-08_19-05-31_marsh.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-24-08_19-03-47_marsh.jpg

Before Sunrise and Before Sunset:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-24-08_19-07-46_marsh.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-24-08_16-45-23_mars-1.jpg

This is friggin upgrade system:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-24-08_19-13-58_marsh.jpg

The haunted church:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-24-08_18-32-37_marsh.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-24-08_17-41-25_marsh.jpg

Nights are darker than coal:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-24-08_17-15-29_marsh.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Clear%20Sky/th_ss_jit159_10-24-08_17-11-21_marsh.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

*img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alquiedase9.jpg


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 28, 2008)

^^^
pic not displaying 

_


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

ya... 

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/AlQuieda-1.jpg?t=1225209066

Now It Is :d:d


----------

